# Haban Flail Mower



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Got the flail today! Rick was right, this thing's a beast! A little of a bear to mount, but it might get easier with practice. I mounted it on the 66 1050 as it was the only one "empty". I think I may need another hydraulic lift setup. I swear I could hear the flail mower laugh when I tried to lift it with the handle! Here's some pics, not sure how clear they'll be it was getting dark.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good have you tried it out yet to see how it works.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

That's a nice attachment to have, I hope he comes up with one
for a large frame. I was going to use one of the large frame
mower decks to cut the tall grass under my run of Willows but
they cut so nice I don't want to beat the s..t out of them.
A flail mower like this would really be the right tool for the job.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I tried a small area just see what it could do, but would rather wait until it's lighter out before I destroy something. Notice the root that got chopped.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Boy if I get one of these I can go after my mother-in-law Year-Round


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000 you really love your mower don't you With this you wont bend a spindle or blade:lmao:


----------



## elbowman (Sep 11, 2011)

I have an old Haban Flail Mower that fits on my John Deere 110. I am being forced to downsize my John Deere collection and wondered if anyone out there might be able to help me figure out a value for the flailer and each of my Deers. One is a 110 and one a 110 hydrostatic. Both are all original and I am the second owner on one and third owner on the other. Both ran when I parked them in the barn a few years ago. Thanks for your help.


----------

